# Post your cycle truck pics



## redline1968 (May 16, 2018)

upon looking for pics to compare my cycle truck too...I realized there is no section just for cycle truck pictures . So here it is.. post yours...complete or not and gas powered even vintage pics..as long as it’s cycle trucks.


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Thurman (May 16, 2018)

View attachment 808311 View attachment 808311 View attachment 808313 

 

 View attachment 808312


----------



## rustintime (May 16, 2018)




----------



## sccruiser (May 16, 2018)




----------



## old hotrod (May 17, 2018)




----------



## rustystone2112 (May 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 3, 2018)

Just picked this beauty up today, 1960s spent it's life at the Air National Guard in Colorado.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2018)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Just picked this beauty up today, 1960s spent it's life at the Air National Guard in Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking at that Flamboyant Red paint, or lack of it, I'd guess that's a 1963 model


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 3, 2018)

It looks like that's the only color that was offered in 63/64.
Ser# M454086


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Axlerod (Sep 3, 2018)

Here’s mine. Serial number B08816. Still haven’t figured the year yet. The rear Musselman hub reads M4 36 10. It looks to me like they might have pulled a ‘39 Frame from stock and built it early ‘40s???


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 11, 2018)

Cycle Truck Convoy 2018 @ Orange Circle


----------



## runningwild (Nov 15, 2018)

rustintime said:


> View attachment 808403



I picked this up recently and it looks similar to the yellow one in your picture.  Looks lit a Worksman , but there are no labels or identifiers on it.  Any help with the year and model?  Any info is appreciated



!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 15, 2018)

Looks like a worksman brand.. I’m sure someone here knows more.


----------



## REC (Nov 15, 2018)

runningwild said:


> I picked this up recently and it looks similar to the yellow one in your picture.  Looks lit a Worksman , but there are no labels or identifiers on it.  Any help with the year and model?  Any info is appreciated




Indeed a Worksman. I have a similar one that I'm gathering the pieces to build. It will be fun but not "restored to original". Looking forward to getting it up to rideable in the not too distant future.
There will be a photo loaded from the ad in the following posting of the Cycle-Trucks that live with us.
REC


----------



## REC (Nov 15, 2018)

OK - here are the Cycle-Trucks that live here with us. Brief description above each photo...
#1 - '57 Ross Delivery-Cycle - bought as bare frame and fork




#2 - Late Worksman - Bought as what you see - still gathering parts at this time




#3 - '39 18" frame Schwinn CT1 - Still in box it was shipped in as long as it has been here - will hit the stand when I have a space in time. Too many irons in the fire still at this point




#4 - '39 Schwinn  20" frame CT1 - Rebuilt, not a restoration




#5 - '39 Schwinn 20" frame CT2 - Rebuild underway. Most of the parts on hand.




#6 - '41 Schwinn CT2 - Original paint and stripes. some work was done after purchase.




#7 -  '46 Schwinn CT1 - Bought as bare frame only




#8 - '48 Schwinn CT2 - Rebuild underway, near ready to put color on. See next photo for basket that will be on this one when completed.




#9 - '50 Schwinn CT1 - Not a restoration as bought. Wrong basket for bike, basket will go to the '48, and this one will be small basketed when done. This one will also get a refresh when time allows. It has a lot of little things that I want to address, but is a good rider presently.




#10 - '52 Schwinn CT1 - First of a pair of '52 models, my favorite year for some reason...




#11 - '52 Schwinn CT2 - Second of the pair. This was a former USPS delivery bike, and had the asset tag still attached when I got it.




#12 - '57 Schwinn CT1 - Bought mostly complete and there was a big hitch in finishing this one (three years getting it done - really long story)




#13 - '65 Schwinn CT2 - restored (non-original paint colors) with all the NOS parts I could find, and the rest of the stuff was rechromed. Basket was repaired and is not plated, but painted. Bike is straight black & black metallic in color and is really gorgeous under sunlight! Corrrected seat - Mesinger 7000, now in place.




#14 - '67 Schwinn CT1 - Original paint, chainguard decal replaced with earlier model style by previous owner. Really nice condition overall! Also has Mesinger 7000 seat in place now. I need to take new photos of these last two ('65 & '67)




That's the group for now...
REC


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...-USA-Chicago-1930s-1940s-Prewar-/143011321534


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2020)

My prewar and postwar cycletrucks....  totatly restored !!!!    Missing original basket.


----------



## 39zep (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Ricollector (Feb 9, 2020)

1939 WWII Navy Tribute (dedicated to my late grandfather).


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 9, 2020)

..


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 9, 2020)

Me on my Schwinn with my friend Jean Jaques and my girlfriend on a Columbia that I used to have.




My Roadmaster


----------



## spinnanz (Feb 9, 2020)

any ideas on the age/model of this? 

going by the head badge, its a BSA, single speed. Im looking at purchasing it....


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2020)

I sold my friend this Roadmaster CWC CT and he restored it


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 10, 2020)

spinnanz said:


> any ideas on the age/model of this?
> 
> going by the head badge, its a BSA, single speed. Im looking at purchasing it....
> 
> ...



Early 50s


----------



## REC (Feb 10, 2020)

REC said:


> OK - here are the Cycle-Trucks that live here with us. Brief description above each photo...
> #1 - '57 Ross Delivery-Cycle - bought as bare frame and fork
> View attachment 901819
> 
> ...



There are a couple of new additions since the first entry in Nov, 2018, and I keep running across others that seem to catch my eye.
We'll start with what started out life with intention of being a Pow-R-Truck, but never got the "Pow-R". A naturally aspirated '48 model that is very original even still:



Even still has the factory tires and tubes!
Next Addition is a war-time model '43:



Pretty nice for what it is!
The next one came from South Dakota, and the signs were what got me to grab it:



A short while later I got a note asking if I'd be interested in this one. I figured what the heck, and it lives here now too. This one is NOT original in either size or make-up... It's the Shrunken Cycle-Truck! Altered in Louisiana at a now closed shop, and made from two bikes - one end is a what changed the appearance so much! 24" in the rear,  standard Cycle-Truck up front, but reduced in size proportionately. It is a hoot to ride.



Then I found this one in the CABE Classifieds - It got my attention for some unknown to me reason, but I picked it up anyway. I'm still puttering with it so this photo is the result so far - It's a December of '67 model:



After that one, there was another one that popped up. I broke my rule on duplication (same model/year/bike) as this one appeared to be pretty much original and the one I already had was built from parts and was not original pretty much at all, but did make a nice bike and a great rider. This was another '57 Chain Bike Corporation, Ross Delivery Cycle. So far I have not made any "restoration" plans for it, but am just putting it back together in the condition it was in when bought... other than some dent straightening and a quick stretch in the basket repair section of the shop. The basket is original and in darn near perfect(ly rusty) condition:



And the Basket:



Eventually I will post some other photos of this one as it is a really good example of the Ross breed. When I was looking for anything on these bikes trying to build the first one, I couldn't find doodley squat.
There was another recent addition but it may not make the cut . However, it did make the trip and is here for now anyway:



Thats all for now....

REC


----------



## stezell (Feb 10, 2020)

Very cool trucks Roland and I bet the reason they caught your eye was they were cycle trucks!

Sean


----------



## REC (Feb 10, 2020)

stezell said:


> Very cool trucks Roland and I bet the reason they caught your eye was they were cycle trucks!
> 
> Sean



That's kinda where the smart money was bet!!
Need to get the rest of them finished up. 
Thanks!
REC


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 1, 2022)

_HOLA*!* "To all the truckers in the tribe of cabers" don't know why,but the pics don't load,when the post was made, but here's to revive the post* 

_


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Dec 1, 2022)

_Hola again, a few morrrrr _


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2022)




----------

